# anyone order supplies online?



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

i saw wooster roller covers on sale at lowes, 3 for the price of 2 and i jumped all over that. They were about 7 bucks, so a little over 2.33/each for the 1/2 inch nap. 

is there an online supply place to buy products in bulk?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.thepaintstore.com/

Or

Never mind..... I Edited this supplier... their kinda flaky ..... 
 
I'd go with the above link as we (paint talk) have numerous good replies concerning thepaintstore.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I use paintstore.com as well. You have to be carful with Lowes and wooster sometimes its the cheaper rollers they sell for DIYer's if you go to Wooster site and browse there catalog they have a section for pro's and for Ho's


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like thepaintstore.com. Some of their prices are right on with the local stores, but some of their prices just crush the local stores prices, especially on Wooster tools.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> , but some of their prices just crush the local stores prices, especially on Wooster tools.


Thats because Wooster is a cheap ass tool.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Thats because Wooster is a cheap ass tool.


Wooster being a cheap tool is why the respectable, professional places we shop locally sell the products twice as much as online? Um ok. If you think Wooster isn't all that, then why is it you use my extension poles, my frames, try to use my brushes, your wire brush is a Wooster, and you want one of them Wooster dusters? Either you're a rookie and don't have your own professional tools, or you like my Woosters. Which is it? :smartass:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I ordered from thepaintstore.com on Sunday and received my order today (Wednesday). Quick service! I emailed a question on Monday about adding to my order, it had already been shipped!
The wooster Dust eater is a very nice prodcut.
Sage


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

thepaintstore.com doesn't carry my premier lamb skins, any body use their tips, I use the spray tec tips. any body like the ones on thepaintstore.com


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Just placed an order tonight on paintstore.com.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> thepaintstore.com doesn't carry my premier lamb skins, any body use their tips, I use the spray tec tips. any body like the ones on thepaintstore.com


Which covers do you use?


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 20, 2009)

Paint Pros USA. Unbeatable prices, prompt service, fair shipping costs. And they are very helpful, too. 

John


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep 2 thumbs up for the Paint Store... They ship fast to Canada also, they actually get me my purdy roller sleeves faster then my local supplier can bring them up  

Cheers


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

paintstore.com


----------



## zeppelin (Jan 20, 2009)

Paint Pros USA beats thepaintstore.com for every item I purchase online - brushes, roller frames, covers, etc, etc.. Shipping is a flate rate too. And if their site doesn't list it, they either have it (but not listed) or can get it. I have yet to find better pricing. As I said, unbeatable. If someone knows a cheaper site, by all means let me know.

john


----------



## slowforthecones (Dec 5, 2009)

stansoph said:


> paintstore.com


that's a site for a magazine, did the previous biz that owned the domain go out of biz? Just placed a order with thepaintstore.com though..let's see how they are.


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

zeppelin said:


> Paint Pros USA. Unbeatable prices, prompt service, fair shipping costs. And they are very helpful, too.
> 
> John


They don't ship outside of the US of A. Also I just looked at pants, they carry some knock off line for 13 + bucks.. they are not ****ies though. One thing I really like with the paint store is the fact that they accept Paypal.
Cheers


----------



## markb (Jan 9, 2010)

*buying painting supplies online*

i found some good deals at brushrollerstore.com on wooster and some hard to find ici dulux paint brushes.


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

With us in Croatia does not have to buy brushes and rollers manufacturers from the United States. The only way to buy a good tool is on ebay. Only they delivered to Croatia.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for this tip Paintstore.com I'll check it out..
Im up north where we get oot and aboot ( i promise i'll stop soon) 

as cobracdn says they ship here might be a good deal..
Then again I do like getting points with my supplier also..
My partner has ordered 3m supplies it worked out good


----------

